# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Счет-фактура на аванс считает по старой ставке

## marik25

Добрый день!
Помогите пожалуйста. В Комплексной конфигурации 1С 7,7 до сих пор Счет-фактура на аванс считает по старой ставке 18/118.
Может кто знает, что нужно дописать в конфигурации, чтобы автоматом выходило 20/120

----------

